# My CPU runs at gaming 80 Degrees



## TheOkanGuclu (Jul 25, 2015)

Geetings to everyone,

My CPU (Intel i7 4770 CPU 3.4 GHZ) runs at CSGO 75 Degrees, CPU USAGE: 70%, MAP: de_dust2 and CPU Cores runs 85 Degrees.

I have at GTA V 76 Degrees and CPU CORES runs at 83 Degrees.

It's this normal i have a boxed cooler.

Thank you sorry for my bad english


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 25, 2015)

normal for the stock cooler
I would replace the cooler with something cheap such as the Hyper212 EVO


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2015)

You could buy a decent CPU cooler to lower the temperatures.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 25, 2015)

what they said


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2015)

Is 85C really normal for the stock cooler? Seems high, and in a badly ventitaled case almost non functional.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 25, 2015)

Frick said:


> Is 85C really normal for the stock cooler? Seems high, and in a badly ventitaled case almost non functional.



It really is. I had my 4770k in a HTPC enclosure for a short time, so I had to use this cooler, and the temperatures were skyrocketing with any load, even watching YouTube videos would push it to like high 60's.


----------



## TheOkanGuclu (Jul 25, 2015)

My friend has Intel i7 4590 CPU 3.3 GHZ and he has at GTA V 65 Degrees. I guess i must clean the dust from the PC.
And i don't know how to clean the intel stock cooler, can someone help ?
And when i play other maps like inferno on CSGO i get 65 Degrees on CPU Cores.


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2015)

TheOkanGuclu said:


> My friend has Intel i7 4590 CPU 3.3 GHZ and he has at GTA V 65 Degrees. I guess i must clean the dust from the PC.
> And i don't know how to clean the intel stock cooler, can someone help ?
> And when i play other maps like inferno i get 65 Degrees.



Vacuum the worst of it, if it's really bad you can run it under water and/or use something pointy to get out the nasty bits.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2015)

When I clean my pc I take it outside with a shop vac. I take the fans off the heatsinks, suck up the dust that'll come up, then switch over to the blower port and blow it out.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 25, 2015)

reverse flow of a shop vac...it will blow @ not too high of a speed and is WAY cheaper than canned air....plus theres no contact with any component.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 25, 2015)

I used a leaf blower once to clean my desktop out, it was fun.

Also, that really is normal temps for stock. Though check the voltages.


----------



## TheOkanGuclu (Jul 25, 2015)

I opened the case and it looks like not very bad but normal i can see little dust in the stock fan. Should i open the stock fan ?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 25, 2015)

Not when it's running... Just get a better cooler.


----------



## TheOkanGuclu (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay, is this a bad temp for the CPU and can you suggest a cooler ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> normal for the stock cooler
> I would replace the cooler with something cheap such as the Hyper212 EVO





TheOkanGuclu said:


> Okay, is this a bad temp for the CPU and can you suggest a cooler ?



As OneMoar said get the CoolerMaster Hyper212 EVO

It's cheap and will give you good temps


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2015)

The Silverstone Argon AR01 can usually be had for less (at least where I live) and it performs better. It is slighlty louder though, but as I recall it was pretty damned quiet anyway.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2015)

If you aren't overclocking there is no point in wasting money on a better cooler.  Those temps are high, but normal for the stock cooler, and not dangerous.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2015)

pretty warm for such low load ...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 26, 2015)

Normal for stock cooler.

Ran a stock cooler on an i5 4440 pegged at 3.3GHz and it hit 80 in gaming and throttled under P95 load.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 26, 2015)

TheOkanGuclu said:


> Geetings to everyone,
> 
> My CPU (Intel i7 4770 CPU 3.4 GHZ) runs at CSGO 75 Degrees, CPU USAGE: 70%, MAP: de_dust2 and CPU Cores runs 85 Degrees.
> 
> ...


What case do you have?  How many fans?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 26, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> It really is. I had my 4770k in a HTPC enclosure for a short time, so I had to use this cooler, and the temperatures were skyrocketing with any load, even watching YouTube videos would push it to like high 60's.


well now hold on, was this auto fan control, was it tuned for silence, etc

the only proper way to see how well the cooler works is max fan speed at all times, then you can see how the temp rises at different loads


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 26, 2015)

Stock Intel = Crap, the only stock cooler I'd ever run would be one of these from AMD







and even then I would not venture into OCing with that 

your best bet is to purchase an third party HSF like the Hyper212 EVO or something similar


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2015)

The 4770Ks run hot.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2015)

that does seem hot, even if it is normal for the stock cooler. you can always undervolt to get the temps down if you have the time and patience.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 26, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> well now hold on, was this auto fan control, was it tuned for silence, etc
> 
> the only proper way to see how well the cooler works is max fan speed at all times, then you can see how the temp rises at different loads


Custom curve in BIOS, I never leave my fans on auto. I've put max speed at 65C.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 26, 2015)

TheOkanGuclu said:


> Okay, is this a bad temp for the CPU and can you suggest a cooler ?


There will be no harm done to your CPU if it runs at 80C under load, it just not optimal. It's like living in the city takes a few years off from your life because of the air/noise/etc pollutions, so it's the same with the CPU, it will live for (warning: random numbers ahead) 15 years instead of 19 (you will be replacing it after 7-8 years max anyways). 

However, it's better to have it cooler because if it gets very hot (around the 95-100C), it will limit it's own performance (called "throttling") to avoid damage, and when that happens you are getting less performance from your CPU. A cheap cooler would do the trick as how the others suggested above. The evo212 is far from the best cheap options nowadays, but it will do the job well and it can be found very cheap all around the globe.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 27, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> normal for the stock cooler
> I would replace the cooler with something cheap such as the Hyper212 EVO


 my 212 evo but the fan on it started making an annoying rattling sound 1.5 wks ago and I had to replace it.
I would recommend replacing the fan on it with a CM Jetflo it's pretty good and the temps are about 10-15C lower.

With gaming with a 3570K I get about 38-50C and the same as media encoding/rendering and heavy PS work. 

Normal use mine is 20-30C


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 27, 2015)

just check the fan, does it spin right?
you need to replace your thermal paste and dont forget to improve your airflow, like adding some fans

case could affect the temp too


----------

